# What is your favorite Cichlid of all?



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Size, personality, body shape, fins, color, temperament, and etc..???


----------



## RichmondBread (Jun 9, 2009)

I think Bumblebee chiclids are very interesting. I like them better than the Jack Dempseys.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Red devils get my vote i love em but i also like JD's got both they arew awesome


----------



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

Convict convicts convicts


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Right now, my male Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" (Liuli). Pretty spunky but not obnoxiously so.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i like my hongis...aggressive little buggers....my male is a beatiful purple striped body with a fiery orange top and underside


----------



## JayPP (Jun 11, 2009)

My favorite Cichlid is Nandopsis octofasciatus :fish:

________________
Cheap online cigars


----------



## mainganio (Jul 20, 2008)

my Oscar is my favorite fish he has a real personality. :thumb:


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hmmmm so many and not enough tanks...I don't have a favourite cichlid of all time...what ever I'm keeping at the moment is what I'm into.


----------



## drungil14 (Jan 11, 2009)

Julidochromis ornatus


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Frontosas and "surinamensis"-type Geos.

I'm also a big fan of chanchitos and gymnogeos...


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm with DFF... basically what we have right now. I don't think I could ever whittle it down to just one.

Though our chocolate cichlid probably has the life philosophy that I could best relate with. He just kinda, well.... chills. :lol:

-Ryan


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

I'd have to say

Lamprologus occelatus 'gold'

A dinky little fish with a bulldog expression and a pitbull attitude that will bite the fold on your knuckle and try to drag your hand as far away from its shell as possible while you do a water change.

If I had to go based on looks alone then itd be a show quality Aulonocara Ngara Flametail or O. furcifer.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

_Satanoperca daemon_ ...










Curtosey of the Oklahoma Aquarium Association Jan. '06 Aquatic Photo Contest ...


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

I have three favorites Severum's, I don't have any right now but they have great

personalities, Firemouth cichlids, and Neolamprologus sexfasciatus.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Africans -- Ruby/german red peacock

New World -- apistogramma borelli


----------

